# Drip scale



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I about to buy the Hario Drip Scale. are there other nice scales for brewed coffee?

R


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> I about to buy the Hario Drip Scale. are there other nice scales for brewed coffee?


Not as far as I am aware. Although expensive, Hario scales are designed specifically for the job of brewing coffee. So, you have a weight scale on your right and a digital timer on the left. Makes brewing coffee accurate and effortless. Well made and impervious to minor contact with water - which is inevitable! Cheapest I found were Coffeesmiths - £55.00 delivered.

http://coffeesmiths.co.uk/product/hario-drip-scale/


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> I about to buy the Hario Drip Scale. are there other nice scales for brewed coffee?
> 
> R


Bonavita have started doing a brew scale with drip tray. It also had other accessories that can be bought and attached to it. Looks pricey though. Not sure who's selling them either.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Neill said:


> Bonavita have started doing a brew scale with drip tray. It also had other accessories that can be bought and attached to it. Looks pricey though. Not sure who's selling them either.


yeah, coffee hit does it for 98 quid. I have ordered the hario scale, always liked them anyway


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> yeah, coffee hit does it for 98 quid. I have ordered the hario scale, always liked them anyway


Don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

How's the hario for espresso too?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> How's the hario for espresso too?


Scale accuracy is given as plus or minus 2grm between 2 to 200 grm range so not really suitable for shot weighing.


----------

